# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Los regantes del Segarra-Garrigues estiman inasumible el precio del agua

## sergi1907

Noticia publicada en el diario La Mañana de Lleida

La Comunitat General de Regants del Canal Segarra-Garrigues pedirá al Govern de la Generalitat una rebaja en el precio del agua por estimar que éste es totalmente inasumible para la viabilidad de las empresas agrarias, teniendo en cuenta los actuales precios que se pagan en la mayoría de los productos . Los asistentes a la asamblea fueron unánimes, contundentes y muy críticos con el precio anunciado hace unas pocas semanas de 0,12 céntimos de euros el metro cúbico de agua.



El acuerdo tomado durante la asamblea establece que esta misma semana se enviará una carta al conseller de Agricultura, Joaquim Llena, para que se reconsidere y se negocie el precio con todas las partes implicadas, dijo al final de la reunión el presidente de la Comunitat, Josep París.
Esta modificación ha de aplicarse a los conceptos de explotación y consumo que dependen del Govern.
El precio final y único que tendrán que pagar los regantes, 0,12 euros por metro cúbico, incluye la garantía de mantenimiento del canal a coste cero. Estos 12 céntimos se desglosan en los siguientes conceptos: 0,0029972 euros (0,5 pesetas) de cánon de Rialb; del canal principal, una amortización de 0,013 a pagar a la Generalitat y una tarifa de explotación de 0,012 a Acuaebro; la red de distribución en concepto de tarifa de cosumo y explotación, se lleva el peso de la cuota, 0,087 mientras que la más baja es la derrama de la comunidad de 0,006 euros.
Cabe recordar que el conseller de Agricultura, Joaquim Llena, manifestó esta semana que la administración no pondrá más dinero en el canal que el que tiene previsto y que el precio del agua está muy ajustado y pensado para que los regadíos sean viables. Llena dijo también que esta campaña para que se rebaje el precio del agua tiene motivos políticos y acusó a CiU de estar detrás de la misma.
No a Barcelona
Los representantes de los regantes se mostraron contundentes a la hora de rechazar cualquier intento de llevar agua del Segre a Barcelena a través del Segarra-Garrigues, tal como planteó el coordinador de la Agència Catalana de lAigua, Gabriel Borràs, que París calificó ayer de impresentable. 
No vale aquello de lo mío es mío y lo tuyo también. En Lleida tenemos grandes proyectos con el agua que tenemos, siempre escasa y lo que necesitamos es que nos venga industria para mejorar todo el territorio. Según el presidente de los regantes, para abastecer Barcelona cuando vuelva a llegar la sequía hay que ser precavido y buscar soluciones en estos momentos de abundancia. El Canal ya cumple su función de autopista del agua para abastecer a 43 municipios de la Cuenca del Ebro.

Un 70 % de las colectividades 1 y 12 piden poder regar 

Según informó el presidente de la Comunitat, Josep París, en estos momentos un total de 1.325 hectáreas están preparadas con los hidrantes para poder regar en los sectores 12, a la cola del canal, y 447 en la cabecera, en el término de Oliola.
El presidente restó importancia al sector de propietarios que rechaza el pago de los 3.100 euros por hectárea, cuyo plazo expiró la semana pasada 
Algunas de éstas ya han realizado pruebas de riego con resultados muy destacados, dijo París. El presidente de los regantes instó a la administración a impulsar entre los agricultores facilidades e información de cara a la implantación de nuevos cultivos más rentables.
París explicó que, a modo experimental, se han realizado pruebas muy esperanzadoras. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...fecha=2010-05-

----------


## FEDE

Pues si el precio del agua a 0'12 centimos el M/3 es cara el M/3 de las desaladoras a 0'36 despues de subvencionarla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ........

Que poco valor le dan algunos al agua  :Mad:  :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Pues entonces no sé a como quieren pagarla.

Voy a proponer que no paguen, que cobren 1 euro por m3 de agua consumida.

Es lo menos que podemos hacer...

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues entonces no sé a como quieren pagarla.
> 
> Voy a proponer que no paguen, que cobren 1 euro por m3 de agua consumida.
> 
> Es lo menos que podemos hacer...


....tambien podriamos darles las gracias por consumirla sin exigirnos un profundo analisis. ¡Demasiado cara dicen!

----------


## ben-amar

Factura del agua para un consumo de 8 m^3;
Consumo de agua............. 2,88         Base imponible......12,72
Cuota de servicio............. 6,03         IVA 7%................  0,89 
Cuota fija alcantarillado..... 2,72
C. Variable alcantarillado... 1,09        TOTAL FACTURA..... 13,61

Tarifa uso domestico.

El agua, ¿es cara? ¿quien se atreve a decir  eso?

----------


## Salut

Una muestra más de que hay que hacer desaparecer los regadíos, en vez de ampliar más y más las infraestructuras de abastecimiento.

----------

